# 140 yr old hot dog



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.discoveryon.info/2010/02/140-year-old-hot-dog.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aren't hot dogs like fruitcakes - designed to last forever?


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Mmmmmm...aged hot dog. That's gotta be worth 140 days of heart burn:zombie:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

When we find old food that's been left in the freezer, we throw it away...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ewwwwww, are they really putting the dogs on display? How about a photo and the receipt.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

you gotta have the real thing


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sadly, it was all a hoax.

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/815101-140-year-old-hot-dog-isnt-really-140-years-old?nhgbvfdc


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Marketing people - sheesh! I'm totally depressed now:googly:


----------

